# Le Mieux colours!



## Bav (7 January 2016)

Hi all! I want to treat my new girly to a new Le Mieux saddle cloth but I'm getting so confused with the colours! 
I've been having a discussion with fellow livery and we can't decipher the colour on the photos from the Internet. Her supposed 'berry red' looks exactly the same as another liveries burgundy bandages! 

Does anybody have any pictures of their ponies in either burgundy, raspberry, berry red or plum sets? She's a grey, so would look good in any, but being my first mare I'm enthralled at being able to look relatively 'girly!' 

Malted milks all round as that is what my 9 month old daughter has left ground into the rug...


----------



## only_me (7 January 2016)

This is the berry red saddlecloth, it's not as red as I thought it was going to be. Definitely some burgundy shades in there!








This is the plum (although in bandage form) quite like these, nice and cheap in the sale!


----------



## Araboo27 (7 January 2016)

only_me said:



			This is the berry red saddlecloth, it's not as red as I thought it was going to be. Definitely some burgundy shades in there!








This is the plum (although in bandage form) quite like these, nice and cheap in the sale!





Click to expand...

Oh I love that plum! Very tempting...&#128525;


----------



## alainax (7 January 2016)

Plum


----------



## Bav (7 January 2016)

Ooh I quite like that the berry red isn't as in your face! Perhaps it's just a bit lighter then the burgundy?

Seeee the plum looks more plummer (hahaa) in that photo Alainax then in the photos on their website!

Why do I have to be so picky!!!!


----------



## rachk89 (7 January 2016)

Just want to say I am beginning to hate you all who do matchy matchy as I am wanting to join you. Just been on the Le Mieux website and I want a dressage saddlecloth and bandages in benneton blue.

On a more relevant note, I like that berry red. But either that or plum would look nice on a grey.


----------



## only_me (8 January 2016)

rachk89 said:



			Just want to say I am beginning to hate you all who do matchy matchy as I am wanting to join you. Just been on the Le Mieux website and I want a dressage saddlecloth and bandages in benneton blue.

On a more relevant note, I like that berry red. But either that or plum would look nice on a grey.
		
Click to expand...

I can't afford to do matchy matchy  I just buy from their sales  plus I have a Coloured horse so it just looks like colour overload! My xc colours are red ie. My t-shirt and nummnah. That's it - nice and simple


----------



## rachk89 (8 January 2016)

only_me said:



			I can't afford to do matchy matchy  I just buy from their sales  plus I have a Coloured horse so it just looks like colour overload! My xc colours are red ie. My t-shirt and nummnah. That's it - nice and simple 

Click to expand...

I can't either  he doesn't even need the bandages I just want them so he looks cool. Wouldn't help anyway half the time he is orange.


----------



## dibbin (8 January 2016)

I have my grey gelding in the burgundy, if you follow the link in my signature there's a photo of him wearing his ear bonnet (he's got the pad on as well but you can't see it in the photo). Most of my pads are purply colours


----------



## Ella19 (8 January 2016)

We had them all in where I used to work. The plum is very bright, Tue black horse in above post shows it well. The berry red is lovely it's not bright red. Raspberry is a tone down and more pink than the plum but similar.


----------



## HuntingfieldHoney (8 January 2016)

Sorry to jump on the thread but has any one got or seen the green colour? So tempting...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 January 2016)

I love my raspberry set







Topaz didn't want to pose , and it is a little brighter in better light .

I really like the teal and mustard, but my matchy collection is getting a little out of hand 

x x


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 January 2016)

HuntingfieldHoney said:



			Sorry to jump on the thread but has any one got or seen the green colour? So tempting...
		
Click to expand...

Saw the peacock the other day and its lovely, and I don't really 'do' green


----------



## only_me (8 January 2016)

I love the green


----------



## alainax (8 January 2016)

HuntingfieldHoney said:



			Sorry to jump on the thread but has any one got or seen the green colour? So tempting...
		
Click to expand...

I have green and peacock, which would you like to see ?  ( I have a slight le meiux addiction )


----------



## HuntingfieldHoney (8 January 2016)

Both?!


----------



## HuntingfieldHoney (8 January 2016)

only_me said:



			I love the green  






Click to expand...

Oooer that is nice, I wonder if it will suit my ginger pony!


----------



## Stockers (8 January 2016)

green always looks lovely on ginger ponies.  I'm going to toddle off to Horse Health now for a look...


----------



## Rafie (8 January 2016)

alainax said:



			I have green and peacock, which would you like to see ?  ( I have a slight le meiux addiction )
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to see the peacock please


----------



## JLD (8 January 2016)

I am so so jealous. I would love nice bright matchy, matchy. My Pony is hardly ever ridden and is strawberry roan and white ( I believe the technical term is chestnut tobiano with sabino ) so we already have all shades of chestnut from dark red at the front end to pale pink/grubby beige at the back end in summer with white bits in the middle so what suits the front end often clashes with the back end and really really colour overloads. The only colour that suits both ends is brown ! However my 6 yr old daughter puts him in purple which is so foul on him if become a statement ! If anyone can think of a cloud that might work ( green should but doesn't go with his pink ) please tell me .


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 January 2016)

JLD said:



			I am so so jealous. I would love nice bright matchy, matchy. My Pony is hardly ever ridden and is strawberry roan and white ( I believe the technical term is chestnut tobiano with sabino ) so we already have all shades of chestnut from dark red at the front end to pale pink/grubby beige at the back end in summer with white bits in the middle so what suits the front end often clashes with the back end and really really colour overloads. The only colour that suits both ends is brown ! However my 6 yr old daughter puts him in purple which is so foul on him if become a statement ! If anyone can think of a cloud that might work ( green should but doesn't go with his pink ) please tell me .
		
Click to expand...

Picture please, so we can assess the pinkness , but it might be trial and error as although a certain colour shouldn't work the right shade may do.


----------



## Pink_Lady (8 January 2016)

Loving the Le Mieux colours too - especially the raspberry.   Am contemplating the burnt orange saddlecloth - any thoughts please on whether this would suit a liver chestnut? Thanks


----------



## oldie48 (8 January 2016)

I've also got a coloured horse, tobiano with not much white I've got some burgundy bandages and have been looking for a saddle pad to match, i think I might go for the Berry red! I also go for dark brown and navy blue as he looks hideous in white, bandages look a bit like Nora Batty!



only_me said:



			I can't afford to do matchy matchy  I just buy from their sales  plus I have a Coloured horse so it just looks like colour overload! My xc colours are red ie. My t-shirt and nummnah. That's it - nice and simple 

Click to expand...


----------



## Llanali (8 January 2016)

I have both the peacock and the burnt orange, and they are excellent on both my grey and  pale clipped chestnut.


----------



## Bernster (8 January 2016)

No pics but the green is nice on a grey. I also like the Benetton blue but haven't seen it in real life. I have a ceramic mint from Harry's horse, the deep lilac lauria Garelli range and a royal blue set - neither of them used but when the weather gets nicer they might see daylight!!


----------



## oldie48 (8 January 2016)

OH, never thought of dark green, it looks very smart!



only_me said:



			I love the green  






Click to expand...


----------



## alainax (8 January 2016)

HuntingfieldHoney said:



			Both?! 

Click to expand...




Rafie said:



			I'd love to see the peacock please 

Click to expand...

Sorry they are not on the pony, I will need to get pics of him wearing them soon 

I popped in the Benniton blue to show a contrast between the greens 

The zilco green endurance bridle is a really close match to the green if you are into hacking/trec/endurance type things  

(They all actually need cleaned, just grabbed them off the rack lol)


----------



## alainax (8 January 2016)

Grey, Navy and Brown tweed... Sorry not the best pics, just random ones I've taken of him lol! 

I was selling some Eskadron sets the other day, and apparently I am a complete amateur collector! Some matchy matchy fans have 60+ sets!


----------



## hannahlow (8 January 2016)

The plum looks lovely on greys!  you've made me want to buy some stuff now


----------



## HuntingfieldHoney (8 January 2016)

alainax said:



			Sorry they are not on the pony, I will need to get pics of him wearing them soon 

I popped in the Benniton blue to show a contrast between the greens 

The zilco green endurance bridle is a really close match to the green if you are into hacking/trec/endurance type things  

(They all actually need cleaned, just grabbed them off the rack lol)






Click to expand...

Looks great thank you! Off to buy everything in green


----------



## Bav (8 January 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			I love my raspberry set







Topaz didn't want to pose , and it is a little brighter in better light .

I really like the teal and mustard, but my matchy collection is getting a little out of hand 

x x
		
Click to expand...

Oh my!
That's stunning!!! I may be leaning towards the raspberry!!

The peacock green looks lovely, way more subtle then the teal! But my friend has it on her grey and we already look similar so don't want to be a complete clone! XD


----------



## Bav (8 January 2016)

You lot are going to cost me a fortune!!

I also like the terracotta colours but I already have jumpers in the raspberry/berry colour and I like to coordinate myself with the horses aswell...OCD for the win...


----------



## vam (8 January 2016)

Love the teal and the Benetton blue but my favorite is the peacock green and I don't even like green! 
I'm more of an Eskadron fan but would be very tempted by these if I had a horse more so now they do matching fly veils.


----------



## LHIS (8 January 2016)

alainax said:



			Grey, Navy and Brown tweed... Sorry not the best pics, just random ones I've taken of him lol! 

I was selling some Eskadron sets the other day, and apparently I am a complete amateur collector! Some matchy matchy fans have 60+ sets! 
















Click to expand...

Oh so beautiful! I'm in love.  The grey against the black coat is perfection <3


----------



## hippocobamus (8 January 2016)

I wish I had the energy (and £££) for Matchy Matchy, it can look very smart!


----------



## Embo (8 January 2016)

I got the Peacock green at Olympia. Not used it yet but excited! Love Le Mieux, such beautiful quality. And in the grand scheme of things, not that expensive compared to some other brands. 

I'm a die hard Eskadron fan, but having just got a monoflap jump saddle, I've found myself wanting a CC pad in every colour!


----------



## atropa (8 January 2016)

Urrrrgh you guys! I just bought 3 new matchy matchy sets, and now I want the raspberry set and pretty much Alainax's entire horse wardrobe!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 January 2016)

Here is the raspberry on a ginge 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rci0q0owiq6j6ll/2015-09-22 15.15.06.jpg?dl=0

I also have plum, teal and peacock but no pictures. I have last year's cream and brown eskadron platinum sets too 

I only have one horse currently in work but 2 babies being backed this year so will will get plenty of use so not over v the top at all


----------



## Pie's mum (8 January 2016)

Argh!!! I love Le mieux. The Benetton blue looks lovely on my blue and white boy... But now I am coveting plum too!


----------



## alainax (19 January 2016)

The blue on today


----------



## TGM (19 January 2016)

only_me said:



			I love the green  






Click to expand...

I'm not really into this matchy matchy stuff but that green is classy!


----------



## Bav (19 January 2016)

alainax said:



			The blue on today 






Click to expand...

That's stunning!
I brought the raspberry in the end but they only had it in the dressage cut, but I don't even care! It goes really well with my brown tack and my 'white(ish)' grey. But other then trying it on it's not coming out the bag until spring when it won't get covered in mud


----------



## pootler (19 January 2016)

I saw a beautiful fresian a few weeks ago in bright yellow matchy, matchy.... rider wrote dark colours with a bright yellow roll neck to co-ordinate. I felt obliged to tell them how awesome they looked.


----------



## Deltaflyer (19 January 2016)

Another Le Mieux addict here. I have a grey tobiano and he looks gorgeous in the teal:







I also have the Peacock green but haven't used it yet. I have CC and dressage in the grey and cc in the grey and the burgundy. I also have the ear hat, bandages and cc in the denim which gets admired a lot just for being so cool with the little pocket on the saddlepad. I am tempted to go for the raspberry but I'm not sure I can subject poor Samuel to what is essentially pink LOL he would look cute though. Can't wait to see what they come up with next


----------



## Bav (19 January 2016)

I can't find the raspberry ear bonnet!!! Argghhhhh!! I thought I might get away with burgundy but they're all out of stock as far as I can tell aswell! 
Deltaflyer your boy is stunning! I have some weird fetish for greys or anything grey based...


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (19 January 2016)

Gaahh! I want some LM matchy matchy kit now!! All your horses and matchy matchy sets are stunning! I only do boring black & white at the moment with my dressage 'kit' (white sparkly browband, white saddle cloth and polo wraps and black ear bonnet). 

After seeing these replies, I need something more exciting now! *Goes off onto the Horse Health website looking at the Le Mieux range*


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 January 2016)

atropa said:



			Urrrrgh you guys! I just bought 3 new matchy matchy sets, and now I want the raspberry set and pretty much Alainax's entire horse wardrobe!
		
Click to expand...

And her horse...!


----------



## alainax (19 January 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			And her horse...!
		
Click to expand...

Aww that is sweet thank you  He is very tolerant of my colour choices


----------



## WelshD (19 January 2016)

alainax said:



			Aww that is sweet thank you  He is very tolerant of my colour choices 

Click to expand...

Thank goodness I am not on your yard, I think I would feel like a hobo!


----------



## Bav (19 January 2016)

Alainax I must say that your horse could easily turn me to the dark side...or so to speak.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 January 2016)

Uh oh I thought I'd managed to control my saddle cloth and rug buying addiction but it's been over 6 months since I bought a saddle cloth and I'm rather liking the benneton blue but I'm supposed to be saving for a holiday and this month and last month were heavy spending wise. But then I could do with something to brighten up January.  Must not must not &#128547;


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 January 2016)

Bav said:



			I can't find the raspberry ear bonnet!!! Argghhhhh!! I thought I might get away with burgundy but they're all out of stock as far as I can tell aswell! 
Deltaflyer your boy is stunning! I have some weird fetish for greys or anything grey based...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there is one, or plum  if you find any tho let me know as I needs to get me both :biggrin3:


----------



## Deltaflyer (19 January 2016)

Bav said:



			I can't find the raspberry ear bonnet!!! Argghhhhh!! I thought I might get away with burgundy but they're all out of stock as far as I can tell aswell! 
Deltaflyer your boy is stunning! I have some weird fetish for greys or anything grey based...
		
Click to expand...


Thank you. He's a real character too. I'm hoping he doesn't grey out, he's not shown any sign of doing so yet and I've had him almost 2 years.


----------



## Gazen (14 May 2016)

My daughter has a skewbald similar to the one in the picture by only_me and burgundy looks stunning on her.  As I have now lost my burgundy set to them I think I will be off to buy mustard or peacock for my day bay mare.  I daren't buy the green or berry red as I will probably lose those sets to them as well!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (15 May 2016)

Rafie said:



			I'd love to see the peacock please 

Click to expand...


I recently bought the peacock green & I really like it, even though I thought it was a bit bright at first! Looks great on a chestnut & would also suit bright bay. Will try & upload a pic if I get a chance


----------



## Janeramsay (1 February 2019)

TGM said:



			I'm not really into this matchy matchy stuff but that green is classy!
		
Click to expand...

Hi. I realise you posted this picture a long time ago but wondered if you could remember which make of saddle cloth the green ur horse was wearing in the photo??ðŸ¥´


----------



## JulesRules (2 February 2019)

Reading the thread I'm fairly sure it was le mieux 
https://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddl...squares/lemieux-prosport-gp-jump-square-green


----------



## flying_high (2 February 2019)

Benetton blue saddle cloth, matching tee shirts, and matching blue diamantÃ© browbands


----------



## Janeramsay (2 February 2019)

JulesRules said:



			Reading the thread I'm fairly sure it was le mieux
https://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddl...squares/lemieux-prosport-gp-jump-square-green

Click to expand...

Thank you so much and for sharing the link. Xxx


----------



## only_me (2 February 2019)

Janeramsay said:



			Hi. I realise you posted this picture a long time ago but wondered if you could remember which make of saddle cloth the green ur horse was wearing in the photo??ðŸ¥´
		
Click to expand...

My horse  
It is Le meuix, although I donâ€™t know if they still do the green with the piping around it.


----------



## Templebar (2 February 2019)

Oh hell reading this i didn't know le mieux had the green cc out, i have been after a hunter green for ages but couldn't find one. Why now when i have no money.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 February 2019)

Another with le mieux taste and bargain bucket budget! I also have a pony who makes it clear if he doesn't like the fit or feel of a pad.

I can only afford discontinued colours through outlets. I got the burgundy dressage pad for Â£25 at a show. It's a bit clashy on my Red Chesnut (yep, I have spelt that right). I got the mustard CC pad from two times tack. I love the mustard on him. 

I'm struggling with pictures and links but you can see them in his Facebook page (@ErnieTheSuffolk). I'm really impressed with the quality but also how he doesn't sweat underneath them like he does with more basic saddlecloths.


----------



## Janeramsay (2 February 2019)

only_me said:



			My horse 
It is Le meuix, although I donâ€™t know if they still do the green with the piping around it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. 
I now have a coloured who looks very like your horse. Iâ€™m struggling to know which colours will suit him best. Any other suggestions ?????


----------



## oldie48 (2 February 2019)

Benneton blue looks smart on a tobiano, I think. Also Navy and Burgundy.


----------



## oldie48 (2 February 2019)




----------



## only_me (2 February 2019)

Janeramsay said:



			Thank you so much.
I now have a coloured who looks very like your horse. Iâ€™m struggling to know which colours will suit him best. Any other suggestions ?????
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m quite traditional, no real outlandish colours for me lol. Red for our xc colours, but otherwise I stick to blue, grey, brown and green, which look smart imo.
Hereâ€™s him in the blue


----------



## Janeramsay (2 February 2019)

only_me said:



			Iâ€™m quite traditional, no real outlandish colours for me lol. Red for our xc colours, but otherwise I stick to blue, grey, brown and green, which look smart imo.
Hereâ€™s him in the blue





Click to expand...

Iâ€™m just venturing into colour as I always stuck to brown! 
The blue looks fab on him. Think I may give that a try. I had been thinking about red. If u have a photo of him in red I would be very grateful. Xxxxx


----------



## Janeramsay (2 February 2019)

oldie48 said:



View attachment 29378

Click to expand...

Stunning


----------



## only_me (2 February 2019)

Janeramsay said:



			Iâ€™m just venturing into colour as I always stuck to brown!
The blue looks fab on him. Think I may give that a try. I had been thinking about red. If u have a photo of him in red I would be very grateful. Xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not too keen on the Lemeuix red, itâ€™s not â€œredâ€ enough for me. I actually use a red/black polypad for xc. Red definitely suits them as well! Tbh Iâ€™ve had the same polypad on my previous 2 horses as well, dapple grey & a bay lol. Only pic that shows it clearly is a jump pic, sorry


----------



## tatty_v (2 February 2019)

My HHO SS bought me a beautiful le Mieux pad in heritage navy tartan. It looks gorgeous on my grey - will try and get a photo! Even my OH remarked ok how smart it looks. I love the cut too, itâ€™s sits much nicer than my other pads ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Janeramsay (2 February 2019)

only_me said:



			Iâ€™m not too keen on the Lemeuix red, itâ€™s not â€œredâ€ enough for me. I actually use a red/black polypad for xc. Red definitely suits them as well! Tbh Iâ€™ve had the same polypad on my previous 2 horses as well, dapple grey & a bay lol. Only pic that shows it clearly is a jump pic, sorry






Click to expand...

Wow! Thatâ€™s to the red and ur riding!! ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## silv (3 February 2019)

I love the Blueberry on my palomino, it looks equally good on my jet black mare too.


----------

